# Medical Billing Software



## ajijon (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone know a good medical billing software to utilize for a at home medical billing business?


----------



## sybutler (Mar 19, 2012)

I use Collaborate MD.  It is internet based and I do not have to worry about servers-the company does all that.  It is easily downloaded from the company website.  It was reasonable in terms of costs.  The more clients that I have using the product, my monthly cost go down per provider.  Most importantly, to me, support has always been available.  

As I am sure you are aware, there are hundreds of programs out there, and many may meet your needs.  Research is important.  Good luck to you.


----------



## ajijon (Mar 20, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

